# max 14ft stumpnocker hp?



## menzor29 (May 23, 2012)

As the question states how big could i get on the back of a 82' 14ft, front seat stick steer, stumpnocker II? Got the boat for free because of no title after much hassle finaly got a title through the FL Gov. who owned the boat originaly. so i have been putting a little cash in it fixing it up and now its time for some power. it has no marking for max HP from what i have read and asked it was rated for 25hp but im really wondering with some transom reinforcement could i go 35-40hp?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Had one with a 25 yamaha 4 stroke. Plenty of power loaded with two people. You could probably get away with a 30 2 stroke but I wouldnt go any higher..


----------



## menzor29 (May 23, 2012)

ya I have been looking seriously at 30's and 25's just kinda flirting with whether i could get away with something a little newer and bigger. the boat will be used in rivers like the sante fe and suwannee, then stripped of trolling motor etc.... for excess weight and taken out on the gulf around the natures coast for poling around (still working on the removable casting deck)


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I have had 3 of these boats and my first one was a 1982 14' the sticker on them says 3 people or 400lbs and up to 25hp.


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

Get a 25 Tohotsu and make it a 30

Or get a 30 Tohotsu 2 stroke


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I think you first need to figor out if you want 2 or 4 stork then work with the weights.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a tiller model, with a 25hp 2-Stroke, with 2 people 6gal of gas and gear it will run 30mph, with just me 32mph-33mph. I don't see you getting much faster than that even with a 40hp.


----------



## menzor29 (May 23, 2012)

thanks creekrunner really thats what im after. im just gonna go 25hp 2 stroke and possible mod for 30hp. just seeing if anyone has gone ridiculous big to see what happens.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

The second one I bought had a 50 Johnson on it. That was NUTZ. I tried it a few times just playing around and if I slowed down to fast the back of the boat would fill with water and damn near sink it. It ran way to fast you didnt have any control with that flat bottom on the hull. Went to an old Merc 20 or something like that and loved it.


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My 14' Stumpy 

WTO pushes her at around 30-35 depending on load. In the long run I think I'd eventually like to have a 40-50hp on her

*edit: I do have to slow down gradually as stated ^^^ above. I've only swamped it badly once though when I first got her.


----------



## Batt34786 (Apr 7, 2011)

Surprised nobody has brought up the Calculation from the Coast Guard regulations. My 14.5' Monark, with a 5' beam and 15" transom calculated to 25 hp max. However, I raised the drop transom to be straight across at 20" to help prevent water back washing in when stopping, so the max would now be 30 hp.

I put a 25 hp Etec on it and don't have the boat quite balanced out yet, but I can get 30 mph on my GPS at WOT with just me at 175 pounds and about 26 mph with a 140 pound passenger and gear.


----------

